# Hello from Texas!  Really like this forum for shared info and experiences and ideas!



## Cctrayders (Jul 30, 2017)

Just got MCR/ins taken care of. Thot to retire next summer. Suddenly looks like I'm needing to quit my job to care for hubby at home.  So, decisions to be made. Trying not to worry about finances; just doing what can as can. So expect this forum will give lots of info, ideas, commiserations, etc.  Hope to get to know many of you better as a member.  Have a blessed day today! RB


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2017)

Cctrayders said:


> Just got MCR/ins taken care of. Thot to retire next summer. Suddenly looks like I'm needing to quit my job to care for hubby at home.  So, decisions to be made. Trying not to worry about finances; just doing what can as can. So expect this forum will give lots of info, ideas, commiserations, etc.  Hope to get to know many of you better as a member.  Have a blessed day today! RB


  See your in Baytown.  I am in Houston (Clear Lake area)  welcome to the forum!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome  Octrayders.  (Do you have another name ?)


----------



## dollie (Jul 30, 2017)

welcome cctraders


----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2017)

Weclome, cc!


----------



## Lon (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome --Enjoy the forum


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 30, 2017)

Warm welcome from sunny Florida


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Manatee (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome from the FL gulf coast.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 30, 2017)

Glad you're here, CC.  This is a great place to commiserate, celebrate and have fun communicating with peers.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 31, 2017)

_Yeah, we welcome Lone Star people here!_

(None of my Exes live in Texas, but one lives in Orange County, California...)

HiDesertHal


----------



## Lara (Aug 7, 2017)

_Hi Cctrayders_ :rose: Retirement is wonderful!


----------

